# Panguitch Lake Utah elk hunting



## ajennings (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi i was wondering if anyone on here has hunted elk in Panguitch lake area before on here. After 15 yrs of putting in i finally drew a elk bull tag here. First time for me ever hunting them up here. Just wanted see if anyone had any suggestions where to start up here.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a few people on here have filled LE tags on Panguitch. Not sure how many will be willing to share info with someone they don't know. Which tag did you draw? I am assuming Muzzleloader or late considering the archery is done and the early rifle is almost 5 days in. Have you scouted? What areas are you looking? I had a ML tag on Panguitch in 2009 but the unit has changed a lot since then, especially with 72,000 acres of it burning up less than 90 days ago....


----------



## ajennings (Sep 20, 2017)

yeah i have mz loader tag. I up here now been up here for few days. I have mule deer hunted this unit in past yrs ago but like you said its change alot. I yet to locate any elk so far. I am staying in brain head but i am scouting different area every day all day long. I seen some sign but high winds not helping much in locating them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

when does muzzleloader start?
timing could be everything.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

It starts next Wednesday PBH, and considering North of 143 pretty much got torched, I would concentrate south of Hwy 143 to Hwy 14. I would also Look east of the Mammoth Road up to the Red Desert. I realize that is a large area but it hold a lot of Elk.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

If it were me, I would drive the roads inside the red box on this map and listen for elk bugling. There are a lot of roads in this area and several guzzlers. That unit has has a lot of rain the last few weeks so the guzzlers probably won't be much help. Drive those road, listen for elk and glass meadows. There in there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't bypass a lot of the burn areas. If there is grass coming up in them there will be elk in them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmm.....One area I would DEFINITELY look at, is just south of highway 20, in the hills between I-15 and Buckskin (to Cottonwood). This is an area known for bull elk this time of year. It didn't burn. Could be a nice area, considering many people will be concentrating on areas south of 143 (see above posts....).


----------



## ajennings (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for info guys i have located some nice bull finally now i just got keep on them till season opens on monday.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats on the tag, good job on finding bulls, and good luck keeping track of them! I loved my late rifle hunt on that unit last November, and I am chomping at the bit to chase them down there again.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that you've had some advice given from the good people on this forum be certain to post up the results of the hunt. Good luck and do not, most certainly do not, overlook the burned areas. Especially the ones that have green unburnt areas adjacent to them. The elk love to roll in the ashes and feed on the new growth.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have only had that tag a few times so I am no expert, but if it was me I would hit the burned area first thing. I would go in as far as the Forest service would let me.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

The only issue you might have hunting the burn is the reseeding effort. I read this morning that they are using airplanes to drop seed and then dumping straw on the seed with helicopters. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1957663504244652


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> I have only had that tag a few times so I am no expert . . .


This guy....


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Were you successful with your hunt? How were the burn areas if you were around them?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

AKSig88 said:


> Were you successful with your hunt? How were the burn areas if you were around them?


You will never see or hear from ajennings again as he just another internet scouter. Get online, get some help, and never come back and report or thank anyone for the help...that is until he draws his next tag and the process will repeat.


----------



## AKSig88 (Feb 22, 2018)

toasty said:


> You will never see or hear from ajennings again as he just another internet scouter. Get online, get some help, and never come back and report or thank anyone for the help...that is until he draws his next tag and the process will repeat.


Ah that's too bad! Kind of unethical leaving us hanging without a hunt report! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

toasty said:


> You will never see or hear from ajennings again as he just another internet scouter. Get online, get some help, and never come back and report or thank anyone for the help...that is until he draws his next tag and the process will repeat.


Internet scout.... :ranger:

And then people wonder why we hunters are so zealous and reserved about what we learn and who we share it with . Geeezzz!!! :suspicious:


----------



## Jessegburt (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey guys I just moved to southern Utah I got the general season archery tag I am looking for somewhere to shoot an elk where is my best area/options to go for a cow tag I have spent a lot of time about Brian head and some over by Mount Dutton haven’t had much luck finding anything any info would help much rather fill the freezer this way then at the store


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jessegburt said:


> Hey guys I just moved to southern Utah I got the general season archery tag I am looking for somewhere to shoot an elk where is my best area/options to go for a cow tag I have spent a lot of time about Brian head and some over by Mount Dutton haven’t had much luck finding anything any info would help much rather fill the freezer this way then at the store


Here’s another internet moocher! Asking for info, then’ll vanish into cyber space once they get their info, never to be seen again


----------



## Jessegburt (Jul 18, 2021)

Actually no. I have put my boots on the ground and hiked almost 40 miles this weekend alone. I just moved here and don’t no any one in this town or state so all I’m trying to find is a starting point. And if I have any info for any one else that I can share I would. I put the time I just like I said know no one or much of the area


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Jessegburt said:


> Actually no. I have put my boots on the ground and hiked almost 40 miles this weekend alone. I just moved here and don’t no any one in this town or state so all I’m trying to find is a starting point. And if I have any info for any one else that I can share I would. I put the time I just like I said know no one or much of the area


Where did you move from?


----------



## Jessegburt (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m not sure why that matters I just got out of the marines and wanted to go some where new?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

sounds like California to me


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Jessegburt said:


> I’m not sure why that matters I just got out of the marines and wanted to go some where new?


and I’m a single parent. Then you’re in business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lacking any good information go back through and reread the post before your first post. 

Just as a FYI if you haven't realized some take a dim view of someones first post asking "where are the elk, deer, fish, rabbit, bears" or any other animal to hunt.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

3arabians said:


> and I’m a single parent. Then you’re in business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t forget to say it’s your kids first hunt and you just want them to be successful on their first hunt. The information isn’t for you, it’s for the dam kids! 😂


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MooseMeat said:


> Don’t forget to say it’s your kids first hunt and you just want them to be successful on their first hunt. The information isn’t for you, it’s for the dam kids!


Oh yup. That’s good business there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

Dutton is a great place to kill elk with a general bull tag! Once in a lifetime experience


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Since gas has officially exceeded $4 per gallon and panguitch is a 3 to 4 hour drive from my home, depending on area; I'm dropping these two pictures from panguitch, just to be an ass.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

If your going to hunt a LE unit with a general archery tag you might as well go for San Juan?


----------

